# Recreating a pickled vegetable recipe with apple cider vinegar?



## How To Recipes (Dec 29, 2022)

Hello, there is this pickled vegetable recipe dish that i really like, it's ingredients are
1: eggplant
2: zucchini
3: bell pepper
4: garlic
5: white vinegar
6: balsamic vinegar
7: vegetable oil
8: parsley
9: dill
10: sugar
11: salt
i asked the place i got it from how to make it, they won't tell me, so i wanted to ask here, how would you make it? and how would you make it with apple cider vinegar INSTEAD of white vinegar or balsamic vinegar?
thank you


----------



## dcSaute (Dec 29, 2022)

for pickling you must use a known/tested recipe - 'winging it' can produce food poisoning up thru death.  vinegar strength must be at least 5% in modern recipes, older recipes assumed a 10% vinegar.

see





						Pickling basics
					






					extension.umn.edu
				



for the basic factors you should know, scroll down and expand the + topics.

chow-chow is a generic term for an assortment of vegetables pickled together - many recipes posted.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 29, 2022)

I would start with one eggplant, one zucchini and one bell pepper (actually, I would probably use a variety of colors) and dice them into uniform pieces. 

Then, in a saucepan, combine:

1 cup apple cider vinegar 
1 cup water
2 cloves garlic, sliced 
2 tablespoons minced fresh dill
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley 
1 tablespoon salt 
1 tablespoon sugar 

Taste the mixture and adjust to your liking. Record the changes you make.

Place the vegetables in a large glass jar or bowl. Bring the vinegar mixture to a boil, reduce to a simmer and cook for 5 minutes. Pour over the vegetables. Cover and allow to cool at room temperature. Refrigerate for up to a week.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 29, 2022)

dcSaute said:


> for pickling you must use a known/tested recipe - 'winging it' can produce food poisoning up thru death.  vinegar strength must be at least 5% in modern recipes, older recipes assumed a 10% vinegar.
> 
> see
> 
> ...


You only need to be really concerned about the strength of the vinegar, if you intend to keep the pickles at room temperature. If you keep them in the fridge, you can safely use pretty much any vinegar. Sure, they might last longer with a stronger vinegar, but it's not nearly as important as if you want your pickles to be shelf stable. The strength of the vineagar will also affect the flavour. How sour will the pickle be and how much sugar do you want to use to balance that? BTW, I wouldn't keep pickles at room temperature, even with strong enough vinegar, without using an approved recipe and following those directions for hot water bath canning them.


----------

